# Ipamorelin



## K1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Introduction about Ipamorelin

Ipamorelin is a small-molecule ghrelin mimetic, the first in a class of growth hormone-releasing peptides (GHRP), synthetic growth hormone secretagogues (GHS) that bind to key control points for growth, appetite and gastric motility. Research with GHRPs led to the isolation of the first naturally occurring GHS, ghrelin, a "hunger hormone" secreted by stomach cells.

Exploratory studies in humans demonstrated that ghrelin infusions increased gastric emptying in normal volunteers and in patients with idiopathic or diabetic gastroparesis. However, ghrelin is an unstable lipid-peptide molecule with a pharmacokinetic half-life of about ten minutes, and thus is not an optimal drug candidate.

In contrast, ipamorelin demonstrates a more sustained half-life in humans. Ipamorelin has been shown to be both highly potent and very selective in vivo, and has also demonstrated good safety and tolerability in human clinical studies.


----------

